# Jack3d



## NHess21 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just received my order of Jack3d yesterday. Was excited to try it today and it is defiantly the best purchase i have made in quite some time. I took 1 1/2 scoops about 35 minutes before i went to the gym, and as i was waiting for the bus to go to the rec i could feel it starting to kick in. Standing there waiting i felt like i just wanted to take off running. When i got to the gym i started with some cardio and ran a mile and half in 9 minutes and 30 seconds (normally it takes me that long to run a mile) the only reason i stopped running was because i knew tomorrow my legs will be sore and tomorrow is legs day. All of my lifts felt light and all of them i increased by 10 - 15 lbs and got them pretty easily. I didn't really feel any sort of crash as i do with the drinks or anything else. Tomorrow I think i am going to try 2 scoops and see how that goes.
Overall:
Taste- 8 / 10
Effectiveness- 9 / 10
Work out on Jack3d- 9 / 10


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

NHess21 said:


> Just received my order of Jack3d yesterday. Was excited to try it today and it is defiantly the best purchase i have made in quite some time. I took 1 1/2 scoops about 35 minutes before i went to the gym, and as i was waiting for the bus to go to the rec i could feel it starting to kick in. Standing there waiting i felt like i just wanted to take off running. When i got to the gym i started with some cardio and ran a mile and half in 9 minutes and 30 seconds (normally it takes me that long to run a mile) the only reason i stopped running was because i knew tomorrow my legs will be sore and tomorrow is legs day. All of my lifts felt light and all of them i increased by 10 - 15 lbs and got them pretty easily. I didn't really feel any sort of crash as i do with the drinks or anything else. Tomorrow I think i am going to try 2 scoops and see how that goes.
> Overall:
> Taste- 8 / 10
> Effectiveness- 9 / 10
> Work out on Jack3d- 9 / 10


yea hess real good stuff ..if  1 1/2 scoops did it for you why would you go up to two the next day....i would also wait to see how your body reacts to the supplement ...


----------



## twarrior (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm only using 1 scoop. Gets me tingling all over, great pumps during workouts and I'll get more days per container than using more.


----------



## NHess21 (Feb 23, 2010)

pitman said:


> yea hess real good stuff ..if  1 1/2 scoops did it for you why would you go up to two the next day....i would also wait to see how your body reacts to the supplement ...


i was kinda thinking about that... i wrote the review pretty much as soon as i got home from the gym. so i think that i will probably stick to 1 1/2 scoops til i need more. plus as twarrior says make it last longer.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 23, 2010)

I use three scoops on an empty stomach. You get use to 1,3 Dimethyl very quickly. It's good to use a couple time a week.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> I use three scoops on an empty stomach. You get use to 1,3 Dimethyl very quickly. It's good to use a couple time a week.


 ditto....


----------



## quark (Feb 24, 2010)

Great stuff. Been using it since it was introduced as 'Jacked' and the intensity is still there.


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 24, 2010)

*Jacked rock!!!*

Best pre-workout with Assault from Muscle Pharm and Juggernaut from Infinite labs.Also had very pleasant results with v-12 magnum from SAN.


----------



## Dax7777 (Jun 21, 2010)

if you take this in evening workouts can you sleep? some products dont let you sleep because of the caffeine....anyone????


----------



## readyformore (Jun 21, 2010)

Dax7777 said:


> if you take this in evening workouts can you sleep? some products dont let you sleep because of the caffeine....anyone????



Lol I take mine usually @ about 12-12:30am and I'm not able to sleep till about 4-5am. I COULD sleep but it can be difficult


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've taken it at 9pm and havnt managed to sleep till about 5am, my mate also took it at 9pm and didnt sleep the whole night!


----------



## readyformore (Jun 22, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> I've taken it at 9pm and havnt managed to sleep till about 5am, my mate also took it at 9pm and didnt sleep the whole night!



depends on how much you take... Don't take a lot if your taking it late at night... that OR you must be sensitive to caffeine


----------



## Dax7777 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you dont sleep well or at least 8 hours your muscle gains will be little. Also, you are risking yourself to heart attacks, no sleep no rest the body shuts down. Anyone have any suggestion on taking this and be able to get sleep????


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 22, 2010)

I take 2 scoops 20mins before work out. 

Yea im that guy who vibrates in the gym.


----------

